# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Δυσκοιλιότητα σε κοκατίλ

## iliasthess

Καλημέρα και γεια σας ! Από χτες το πρωί όταν και το κοκατίλ μου αφόδευσε για τελευταία φορά φυσιολογικά άρχισε να σχηματίζεται ένα μεγάλο υπόλειμμα κοπράνων στην αμάρα του παπαγάλου με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να ενεργηθεί κανονικά. Από χτες κιόλας είχα δει την αμάρα του πουλιού λερωμένη και περίπου κατά το απόγευμα είδα τον παπαγάλο να προσπαθεί να ενεργηθεί με συσπάσεις των μυών της περιοχής και φούσκωμα (παροδικό κατά την προσπάθεια) και να μη βγάζει τίποτα (2-3 προσπάθειες έπεσαν στην αντίληψή μου). Από προχτές οι κουτσουλιές του ήταν κάπως ξηρές , είχαν σκούρο πράσινο χρώμα και θα έλεγα ότι ήταν ογκώδεις αλλά και κάπως δύσοσμες (η μυρωδιά μου θύμιζε καπνιστά προϊόντα). Σήμερα παρατήρησα αυτό το υπόλειμμα κοπράνων να έχει μεγαλώσει και να προβάλλει έξω από την αμάρα. Σε μια προσπάθεια του πουλιού να αφοδεύσει είδα το άσπρο της κουτσουλιάς να εξέρχεται πολύ αργά σαν να έβγαινε από μικρή τρυπούλα και δεν έπεσε στον πάτο του κλουβιού αλλά στερεοποιήθηκε μαζί με το υπόλοιπο υπόλειμμα. Ο παπαγάλος δείχνει ενεργητικός και φωνάζει αρκετά χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη συμπεριφορά του. Τρώει μόνο αυτά τα μικρά σφαιρικά σποράκια της τροφής (σχεδόν καθόλου ηλιόσπορο ή αυγοτροφή ) και μέχρι χτες του είχα και λίγο quaker αλλά το έβγαλα.Τελευταία φορά που τον είδα να τρώει ήταν χτες το απόγευμα. Τρώει 1-2 φορές τη μέρα αλλά κάνει μεγάλα γεύματα (10 λεπτά τουλάχιστον πάνω απ την ταίστρα). Τον έχω εδώ και μια εβδομάδα άρα διστάζω να τον πιάσω για να τον καθαρίσω. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να φύγει το υπόλειμμα ή κατευθείαν σε πτηνίατρο ; Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## sarpijk

Βαλε μας φωτογραφιες τις κουτσουλιες. Οπως σου ειχα ξαναγραψει το στρες προκαλει διαρροια και αν εισαι συνεχεια απο πανω απο το πουλι δε του μειωνεις το στρες.Το λερωμενο πτερωμα θα πλυθει στο πρωτο του μπανιο.

----------


## ninos

εάν έχει δυσκοιλιότητα, 

χορταρικά και λίγες σταγόνες λάδι στην αμάρα θα το βοηθήσουν να ενεργηθεί. Η αιτία της δυσκοιλιότητας, μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κάποιο παθολογικό πρόβλημα, είτε λανθασμένη τροφή, χαμηλή κινητικότητα. Το πράσινο χρώμα όμως που αναφέρεις και η δυσοσμία δεν είναι καλά σημάδια και ενισχύουν παθολογικό πρόβλημα.  

Σίγουρα πρέπει να πιάσεις το πουλάκι να το καθαρίσεις και δεις και την κοιλιά του. Εαν μπορέσεις να μας βάλεις και μια φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς του,  θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Επίσης, φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές του θα πρέπει να μας ανεβάσεις. 

Τέλος, η γνώμη ενός ιατρού (που να έχει ειδίκευση και στα πτηνά) είναι σίγουρα η καλύτερη και η πιο ασφαλής λύση.

----------


## sarpijk

Τα κοκατιλ κανουν πρασινες  κουτσουλιες εαν τρωνε σπορια.

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε αμεσα να το καθαρισεις με χλιαρο νερο (γυρω στους 35-40 βαθμους ) και βαμβακι .θα μαλακωσουν οι κουτσουλιες και θα φυγουν .δινε μονο σπορους μεχρι να διαπιστωθει απο τις επομενες κουτσουλιες αν υπαρχει διαρροια .βαλε φωτο κοιλιακης χωρας (να φαινεται αν γινεται το δερμα ) και σιγουρα των κουτσουλιων σε λευκο χαρτι .αν δεν υπαρχει διαρροια (μονο αν δουμε τις κουτσουλιες θα εισαι σιγουρος ) τοτε θα δωσει χορταρικα .αν υπαρχει μονο σπορους και απο την υπολοιπη σταση του ,αναλογα θα κινηθεις .ειτε με επαφη με τον γιατρο αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα ,ειτε με δικια μας βοηθεια αν ειναι δυνατη και οχι παρακινδυνευμενη

----------


## ninos

τελικά βρε παιδιά, δεν κατάλαβα,  διάρροια έχει το πουλάκι ή δυσκοιλιότητα ;

----------


## jk21

εχει διαρροια μαλλον που κολλησε στην αμαρα  και εμποδιζει τις υπολοιπες κουτσουλιες να βγουνε 

διαρροια ειναι η ακανονιστη κουτσουλια οπου τα υγρα εχουν αναμιχθει με το διαλυμενο σε σχημα κεντρικο μερος .το ακανονιστο -ασυνηθιστο κεντρικο μερος ειναι αυτο που την καθοριζει .πιστευω οτι αν αφοδευσει κανονικα θα δουμε μεγαλουτσικες λασπωτες κουτσουλιες με πρασινο χρωμα και πιθανοτατα πρασινοκιτρινα υγρα

----------


## lagreco69

> προσπαθησε αμεσα να το καθαρισεις με χλιαρο νερο (γυρω στους 35-40 βαθμους ) και βαμβακι .θα μαλακωσουν οι κουτσουλιες και θα φυγουν, βαλε φωτο κοιλιακης χωρας (να φαινεται αν γινεται το δερμα ) και σιγουρα των κουτσουλιων σε λευκο χαρτι.


Πες σε καποιον να σε βοηθησει για να στον κραταει!! και με λιγο χλιαρο νερακι, πολυ απαλα  παραμερισε τα πουπουλα της κοιλιακης χωρας του. θα πρεπει να καταφερεις μια φωτογραφια! οπως στο παραδειγμα που σου δειχνω.

----------


## iliasthess

Πραγματικά παιδιά προσπαθούσα επί ένα τέταρτο να τον πιάσω αλλά το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να τον εξαγριώσω και να μου ματώσει τα χέρια από τα τσιμπήματα. Πραγματικά ΤΙ να κάνω ; ::

----------


## mariakappa

θα πρεπει να του καθαρισεις την αμαρα αμεσα και μετα να του δωσεις να πιει πολυ νερο ωστε να μαλακωσουν τα κοπρανα μεσα του.εαν δεν μπορεις θα πρεπει να το κανει γιατρος.απο ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## lagreco69

Κλεισε πορτες παραθυρα να εχει σκοταδι το δωματιο!! θα ειναι πιο ημερος ετσι και βαλε καποιο γαντι!! η μια μικρη πετσετα κουζινας για να τον πιασεις. να εισαι αργος και χαλαρος στις κινησεις σου!! θα χρειαστεις και δευτερο ατομο για να παραμερισει τα πουπουλα και να παρει την φωτογραφια.

----------


## iliasthess

Από Πυλαία είμαι ! Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αν και προβλέπω νέα μάχη ... Τέλος πάντων θα ενημερώσω πιο μετά για το τι έγινε.

----------


## iliasthess

Όταν λέτε λαδάκι τι ακριβώς εννοείτε ; Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω και ελαιόλαδο ;

----------


## mariakappa

ναι μπορεις.πρωτα τον καθαριζεις με χλιαρο νερο ομως.

----------


## iliasthess

Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## iliasthess

Βρήκα κάποια γάντια εργασίας απ τον πατέρα μου και το έκανα ! Αντιστάθηκε αρκετά και τσίριζε αλλά όλα εντάξει ! Η μεγάλη κουτσουλιά έφυγε και αφού καθάρισα την αμάρα έβαλα γύρω από τον ποπό του λαδάκι με μπατονέτα. Ο δακτύλιος δεν ήταν μωβ αλλά ροδαλός και δεν παρατήρησα κανένα φούσκωμα στην κοιλιά του. Φωτογραφίες δεν έβγαλα γιατί είχε πρόβλημα η φωτογραφική και με κινητό δεν φαινόταν καλά ! Κατά τη διάρκεια του καθαρισμού είδα ότι προεξείχε η καρίνα του. Δεν θα έπρεπε να προξέχει καθόλου ; Αφού τον έβαλα στο κλουβί κάθισε στον πάτο και έκλεισε κατευθείαν τα μάτια , φουκώνοντας λίγο όπως κάθε φορά πριν τον ύπνο. Μπορώ να πω ότι έδειχνε μια μικρή απάθεια ! Μετά όμως από καμιά ώρα περίπου ζωντάνεψε, έφαγε σπόρια και ήπιε και νερό ! Παραθέτω φωτογραφίες από τις κουτσουλιές του μετά από την άρση της "απόφραξης". Και κάτι τελευταίο , κάποιος ανέφερε ότι η έλλειψη κινητικότητας μπορέι να είναι υπεύθυνη για τη δυσκοιλιότητα που οδήγησε σε όλο αυτό. Τ ο θέμα με απασχολεί καθώς εκτός από τα πρωινά που είναι ευδιάθετος και πηγαινοέρχεται στα κλαδάκια του κλουβιού , από το μεσημέρι και μετά γίνεται νωθρός και κάθεται χωρίς να κινείται σε ένα κλαδί φουσκώνοντας λίγο. Περνάω μαζί του περίπου 5ώρες κάθε μέρα αλλά τις υπόλοιπες καταλαβαίνω ότι όλο αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της βαρεμάρας του. Παιχνίδια δεν μπορώ να βάλω ακόμα γιατί είναι σε καραντίνα και φοβάται κιόλας , άρα το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι να του πάρω καμιά θυληκιά !  :wink:  Μέχρι τότε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο ; 

http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums/w395/iliasthess/

----------


## jk21

28074399.jpg 6a53ca47.jpg P9170021.jpg

οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι καλες .με δεδομενο οτι η αλλαγη εγινε σχετικα αποτομα ,με δεδομενο οτι το πουλακι εχει μαλλον καρινα (αδυνατο ) χωρις να εχει παρελθον με αλλα συμπτωματα περιεργα ,ειτε του δινεις αντιβιωση (αφου δεν αναφερεις αναπνευστικα προβληματα και φλεγμονη στο ματι , καλυτερα bactrimel και οχι vibramysin -δεν την αναφερω τυχαια τη δευτερη αλλα γιατι κατι στην κουτσουλια μου την εφερε στο μυαλο) ειτε απευθυνεσαι αμεσα σε πτηνιατρο ,αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα 
σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια για παροχη bactrimel στο νερο (αν πινει ομως σιγουρα νερο το πουλι οπως παλια ) ή στο στομα σε πυκνοτερο διαλυμα με συρριγγαπου θα προτιμουσα τουλαχιστον τις πρωτες 2 μερες .το bactrimel το βρισκεις στα φαρμακεια ( σιροπι γυρω στα 3 ευρω)

----------


## jk21

αν δεν υπαρξει βελτιωση με την αντιβιωση μετα το 4ημερο ισως σκεφτουμε αντι μικροβιο και μυκητες .θελω να μου πεις αν το πουλακι μικρο ειχε ταιστει στο στομα (αν ξερεις ) ,αν το εχεις δει ποτε να κανει ελαχιστα εμετο ,αν τσιμπαει το λαιμο του ή αν εχει κανει αχωνευτα σπορακια .επισης αν το κοιταξεις στο βαθος του στοματος (αστο προς το παρον γιατι απο οτι εχω καταλαβει στρεσσαρεται και το κανεις τη στιγμη μονο που αναγκαστικα θα δινεις φαρμακο ) να δεις αν εχει αντι ροδαλη επιφανεια ,λευκοκιτρινη

----------


## mariakappa

παιχνιδια μπορεις να του βαλεις οσα θες.θηλυκια ομως οχι εφοσον ειναι σε καραντινα.εαν αγορασεις αλλο πουλακι θα πρεπει να μπει και αυτο σε καραντινα πρωτα.

----------


## iliasthess

Εντάξει το πήρα το σιρόπι και θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες ! Για ό,τι γίνει αυτές τις 6 μέρες της αγωγής θα ενημερώσω ! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## iliasthess

Μια ερώτηση μπορώ να κάνω ;; Το πρόβλημα στις κουτσουλιές ποιό είναι ακριβώς για να καταλάβω τη βελτίωση αν υπάρχει ; Οι σημερινές του ήταν φυσιολογικές σε σχημα και μέγεθος αλλά ο δακτύλιος γύρω-γύρω ήταν πρασινωπός. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ;

----------


## iliasthess

Και κάτι άλλο που μου ήρθε τώρα : ο παπαγάλος για να μετακινηθεί στα κλαδάκια του κλουβιού σκαρφαλώνει χρησιμοποιώντας το ράμφος του στα κάγκελα. Είναι δυνατόν να έχει δηλητηριαστεί ;

----------


## jk21

> Μια ερώτηση μπορώ να κάνω ;; Το πρόβλημα στις κουτσουλιές ποιό είναι ακριβώς για να καταλάβω τη βελτίωση αν υπάρχει ; Οι σημερινές του ήταν φυσιολογικές σε σχημα και μέγεθος αλλά ο δακτύλιος γύρω-γύρω ήταν πρασινωπός. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ;


ναι .ειδικα αυτο .υπο συνθηκες και το χρωμα του κεντρικου μερους ιδιαιτερα αν γινει ζουζουνι πρασινο ακομα περισσοτερο .αλλα τα υγρα ειναι χαλια .δεν ξερω αν φταιει το ραμφισμα των καγκελων αλλα αν τα βλεπεις να φευγει το χρωμα τους οπου δαγκωνει ,ολα πιθανα .σε αυτη την περιπτωση χρειαζεται καρβουνακι αλλα παραλληλη χορηγηση με φαρμακο απορροφα και το φαρμακο και δεν το αφηνει να δρασει (αν το προβλημα ειναι αλλο και οχι τοξικωση ) .αν απο κοντα αξιολογεις οτι αυτο συμβαινει σε βαθμο που να ξυνεται το χρωμα ,μαλλον πρεπει να απευθυνθεις αμεσα σε γιατρο

----------


## iliasthess

> ναι .ειδικα αυτο .υπο συνθηκες και το χρωμα του κεντρικου μερους ιδιαιτερα αν γινει ζουζουνι πρασινο ακομα περισσοτερο .αλλα τα υγρα ειναι χαλια .δεν ξερω αν φταιει το ραμφισμα των καγκελων αλλα αν τα βλεπεις να φευγει το χρωμα τους οπου δαγκωνει ,ολα πιθανα .σε αυτη την περιπτωση χρειαζεται καρβουνακι αλλα παραλληλη χορηγηση με φαρμακο απορροφα και το φαρμακο και δεν το αφηνει να δρασει (αν το προβλημα ειναι αλλο και οχι τοξικωση ) .αν απο κοντα αξιολογεις οτι αυτο συμβαινει σε βαθμο που να ξυνεται το χρωμα ,μαλλον πρεπει να απευθυνθεις αμεσα σε γιατρο


Όταν λες ζουζούνι πράσινο ;

----------


## iliasthess

Προς το παρόν το κεντρικό έχει σκούρο πράσινο χρώμα , όπως και το υγρό γύρω του. Εσύ εννοείς ανοιχτό πράσινο σαν κακό για το κεντρικό ;

----------


## jk21

ναι ανοιχτο εντονο ζουζουνί ! ποιος ακουει ΧΧΧμπιλλαρο και Βικακυ παλι που δεν βαζω τονους  :Fighting0055:   ::

----------


## iliasthess

Σήμερα που παρατήρησα τις κουτσουλιές του ο πράσινος δακτύλιος γύρω από την κουτσουλιά ήταν σχεδόν σε όλες διαφανής. Παρατήρησα όμως και κάτι άλλο. Ενώ το πουλί είναι γενικά ήρεμο και πλην πρωινού δεν πολυφωνάζει , σήμερα και σποραδικά και κάποιες άλλες μέρες το πέτυχα να αρχίσει να φωνάζει σαν να το μαχαιρώνουν και να κινείται εξαιρετικά ανήσυχο στο κλαδάκι του φτερουγίζοντας κιόλας χωρίς κάποιο προφανή λόγο. Μια από αυτές τις φορές μάλιστα κατέβηκε και στο  πάτο του κλουβιού και πηγαινοερχόταν πέρα δώθε. Όλο αυτό κρατάει 5 περιπου λεπτά και μετά ηρεμεί και φέρεται φυσιολογικά. Γενικά τρώει και πίνει κανονικά αν και τώρα με την αντιβίωση απ ότι τον έχω παρατηρήσει δεν πίνει τόσο νερό όσο πριν που του το έδινα καθαρό. Μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό ;

----------


## lagreco69

Για τις κουτσουλιες εαν δεν δω φωτογραφια δεν μπορω να σου πω! αλλα για το κραξιμο, σημαινει οτι τον πιανει πανικος!! και κραζει ετσι Ηλια και εγω στην καραντινα του οταν τον ειχα την πρωτη εβδομαδα μου το εκανε κανα δυο φορες. να του μιλας ηρεμα και θα σταματαει, ειναι μεχρι να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον.

----------


## jk21

το οτι καθαρισανε απο τα πρασινα υγρα οι κουτσουλιες ειναι σημαντικοτατο ! συνεχισε κανονικα την αντιβιωση .αν γινεται οσες μερες μπορεις περισσοτερες στο στομα .με δεδομενο οτι δινεις στο στομα διαλυμα συνολικα 2 ml την ημερα ,δεν επηρεαζεται πολυ η ημερησια προσληψη νερου απο την ποτιστρα .δεν ξερω που αλλου μπορει να οφειλεται η μειωμενη προσληψη αν κατα τα αλλα το πουλι τρωει κανονικα

----------


## iliasthess

Παιδιά τελικά έκανα λάθος για τον πράσινο δακτύλιο , όταν είδα τις κουτσουλιές ήταν ακόμα νωπές αλλά μετά που τις είδα είχαν το πράσινο γύρω. Είναι δυνατόν ο παπαγάλος να μη παίρνει αρκετή αντιβίωση από το νερό που πίνει ; Νερό τον βλέπω να πίνει κανονικά αλλά μήπως δεν πίνει αρκετό για να πάρει και την απαιτούμενη αντιβίωση ; Μέχρι πότε να περιμένω για να προσπαθήσω να του τη δώσω με τη σύριγγα ; Προσπαθώ γενικά να το αποφύγω γατί την προηγούμενη φορά που χρειάστηκε να τον καθαρίσω έγινε μάχη και τον καταπόνησα αρκετά σε σημείο να τον λυπηθώ για το πόσο τον κούρασα.Σκέφτομαι κιόλας ότι αν συνεχίσω να τον ταλαιπωρώ δεν θα με συμπαθήσει ποτέ ...

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα ειναι ειδικα οταν το προβλημα ειναι στην αρχη ,να διασφαλιζεται η παροχη σωστης ποσοτητας αντιβιωσης χορηγωντας στο στομα .αν πινει οπως συνηθως νερο ... τι να πω .εσυ αποφασιζεις .ελπιζω στο νερο της ποτιστρας που εβαλες φαρμακο να εδωσες την αντιστοιχη δοσολογια και οχι οπως στο στομα ; ε ; 

το πουλι εχει νορμαλ συμπεριφορα; αν δεν δειξει καποια επιδεινωση θα περιμενουμε το τελος της αντιβιωσης και μετα ισως χορηγησεις και κατι αλλο .δεν δινουν μονο μικροβια διαρροιες ...

----------


## iliasthess

Ναι εννοείται ότι έβαλα πιο μικρή δοσολογία φαρμάκου στο διαλυμένο νερό. Ο παπαγάλος συμπεριφέρεται όπως πάντα και απ ότι βλέπω και τρώει και πίνει.




> αν δεν υπαρξει βελτιωση με την αντιβιωση μετα το 4ημερο ισως σκεφτουμε αντι μικροβιο και μυκητες .θελω να μου πεις αν το πουλακι μικρο ειχε ταιστει στο στομα (αν ξερεις ) ,αν το εχεις δει ποτε να κανει ελαχιστα εμετο ,αν τσιμπαει το λαιμο του ή αν εχει κανει αχωνευτα σπορακια .επισης αν το κοιταξεις στο βαθος του στοματος (αστο προς το παρον γιατι απο οτι εχω καταλαβει στρεσσαρεται και το κανεις τη στιγμη μονο που αναγκαστικα θα δινεις φαρμακο ) να δεις αν εχει αντι ροδαλη επιφανεια ,λευκοκιτρινη


Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω το ποστ τον έχω παρατηρήσει τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες να ξύνει με τα νύχια του στα πλάγια του λαιμού του και σήμερα τον είδα να τσιμπάει το λαιμό του ακριβώς μπροστά απ το κεφάλι του αλλά το έκανε για σχετικά λίγο ,για μια μόνο φορά και από πριν αλλά και πιο μετά από αυτό τσιμπούσε και αλλού μέσα στα φτερά του και στην ουρά του οπότε νομίζω ότι δεν είναι κάτι ύποπτο.Τι λέτε ; Και κάτι άλλο , τώρα που παίρνει την αντιβίωση το σουπιοκόκκαλο το αφήνω κανονικά μέσα στο κλουβί ;

----------


## iliasthess

Τον έχω δει να κάνει και αυτό http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vvc7qkhcNc 2-3 φορές αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει φυσιολογικά ή λόγω προβλήματος π.χ. στο λαιμό.

----------


## jk21

Eιναι πιο αραιη η δοσολογια αλλα περιμενω να πιει σχεδον 15 ml διαλυματος (νερο -αντιβιωση στην ποτιστρα ) και οχι μονο 2 ml την ημερα πυκνου διαλυματος στο στομα .αν μπορεις δες ποσο πινει (αν κανει μπανιο στην ποτιστρα θα χυνει βεβαια και εξω )

για το ξυσιμο ετσι που το περιγραφεις μαλλον καθαριζοτανε ... το αλλο στο βιντεο μαλλον υποπτο μου φαινεται ... για το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν εχεις θεμα .μονο τετρακυκλινες και κινολονες εχουν θεμα με το ασβεστιο , απο αντιβιωσεις .αυτη που εχεις ειναι τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφαμεθοξαζολη

----------


## lagreco69

> τον έχω παρατηρήσει τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες να ξύνει με τα νύχια του στα πλάγια του λαιμού του και σήμερα τον είδα να τσιμπάει το λαιμό του ακριβώς μπροστά απ το κεφάλι του αλλά το έκανε για σχετικά λίγο ,για μια μόνο φορά και από πριν αλλά και πιο μετά από αυτό τσιμπούσε και αλλού μέσα στα φτερά του και στην ουρά του οπότε νομίζω ότι δεν είναι κάτι ύποπτο.Τι λέτε ; Και κάτι άλλο ,


Φροντιζει το φτερωμα του, δεν ειναι κατι το κακο, εαν δεν το κανει μανιωδως!! εαν το κανει συνεχεια μπορει να σημαινει εξωπαρασιτα, η βαρεμαρα. 






> Τον έχω δει να κάνει και αυτό http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vvc7qkhcNc 2-3 φορές αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει φυσιολογικά ή λόγω προβλήματος π.χ. στο λαιμό.


Εαν το κανει συνεχεια μεσα στην ημερα, δειχνει αναπνευστικα προβληματα η οτι κατι τον πειραζει στον λαιμο του. εαν δεν το κανει συνεχεια! σημαινει οτι καθαριζει τον λαιμο του, ισιωνει το ραμφος του, η χασμουριεται.

----------


## iliasthess

> Eιναι πιο αραιη η δοσολογια αλλα περιμενω να πιει σχεδον 15 ml διαλυματος (νερο -αντιβιωση στην ποτιστρα ) και οχι μονο 2 ml την ημερα πυκνου διαλυματος στο στομα .αν μπορεις δες ποσο πινει (αν κανει μπανιο στην ποτιστρα θα χυνει βεβαια και εξω )
> 
> για το ξυσιμο ετσι που το περιγραφεις μαλλον καθαριζοτανε ... το αλλο στο βιντεο μαλλον υποπτο μου φαινεται ... για το σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν εχεις θεμα .μονο τετρακυκλινες και κινολονες εχουν θεμα με το ασβεστιο , απο αντιβιωσεις .αυτη που εχεις ειναι τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφαμεθοξαζολη


Με τίποτα δεν πίνει τόσο νερό που λες (15 ml) και το λεω εμπειρικά γιατί αυτές τις μέρες του βάζω 20 ml διαλύματος και καταλήγω να το πετάω το περισσότερο (πάνω απ το μισό). Χρησιμοποιώ ποτίστρες κλειστές όπως αυτές για τα καναρίνια οπότε δεν χύνεται κάπως νερό απ αυτήν.Σήμερα θα μετρήσω πόσο νερό ήπιε περίπου απ την ποτίστρα του και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να του δωσεις την δοση στο στομα και να υπολογισεις μετα ποσο πινει απο καθαρο νερο .επειτα θα σου υπολογισω διαλυση για οσο πινει .αν και θα προτιμουσα την ασφαλη χορηγηση ως προς την παρεχομενη ποσοτητα φαρμακου ,που ειναι να του δινεις στο στομα

----------


## sarpijk

Εγω θελω να πω μια γνωμη μονο, εχοντας προσφατα αποκτησει κοκατιλ επιπλεον των καρδερινων που εχω. Τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι ουτε καρδερινες ουτε καναρινια και πολλες συμπεριφορες δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ανησηχυτικες. Δε πινουν πολυ νερο, κανουν διαρροια αν  στρεσσαριστουν, δεν ειναι υποπτο να χασμουριουνται. Ειχα γραψει στον Ηλια οτι θα πρεπει να ''ξεχασει'' οτι εχει παρει πουλι για λιγες εβδομαδες γιατι υποθετω οτι εκτος απο αγριο το πουλι ειναι και μεγαλο αρα δυσκολοτερη η προσαρμογη. Ολα αυτα που διαβαζω στα ποστ ειναι  φυσιολογικες συμπεριφορες που τα παρατηρω και στο δικο μου πουλακι.

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ επειδη δεν διαβαζω ολα τα θεματα των παπαγαλων και δεν το εχει αναφερει νομιζω εδω ,δεν ξερω οτι το πουλι εχει ερθει προσφατα στα χερια του .αν συμβαινει αυτο και εχει ερθει πολυ προσφατα ισως εχει σχεση .αλλα συνεχιζομενο για μερες ...

----------


## CyberPanos

Ηλια κοιταξε και αυτο το αρθρο: *Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*

----------


## iliasthess

Τον παπαγάλο τον έχω εδώ και 1μιση εβδομάδα (από την δεύτερη προηγούμενη Πέμπτη) και τον πήρα άγριο. Αυτόν τον πράσινο δακτύλιο δεν τον είχαν οι κουτσουλιές όταν τον πρωτοπήρα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η 1μιση εβδομάδα θεωρείται πολύς χρόνος για να συνεχίσει το πτηνό να κάνει διάρροια. Το πρωί του έδωσα την αντιβίωση στο στόμα. Μπορώ να παρασκευάζω το διάλυμα το πρωί και να το κρατάω π.χ. στο ψυγείο μέχρι τη βραδινή χορήγηση ή να φτιάχνω κάθε φορά καινούριο ; Πόσες μέρες να του δώσω τελικά απ το στόμα ;

----------


## jk21

ισως να κουβαλα κατι απ εξω και εμφανισθηκε τωρα ,ισως να ειναι στρες απο αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος και τροφης ,ισως ... οπως και να εχει  συνεχιζεις πια την αντιβιωση ,δινεις μονο σπορους ,χωρις μπισκοτο αν εχουν μεσα  και φυσικα αυτο που παρασκευαζεις το πρωι ειναι οκ μεχρι το βραδυ αρκει να μην ειναι σε θερμοκρασιες ανω των 25 βαθμων .θα σου ελεγα αν το κρατας στο ψυγειο να το αφηνεις για λιγο εξω πριν το δωσεις ,να μην ειναι πολυ κρυο .αλλα την επομενη νεο διαλλυμα .στο νερο του να διαλυσεις περιεχομενο μισης καψουλας ultra levure σε 500 ml νερο  (προβιοτικο που δεν το σκοτωνει η αντιβιωση και ειναι οτι πιο εγκριτο για διαρροιες λογω αλλαγης συνθηκων περιβαλλοντος για ανθρωπους και πουλια ) .μην φοβηθεις αν δοθει και καπως πιο πυκνο  .ειναι φθηνο και το παιρνεις απο τα φαρμακεια .αλλαγη εννοειται και εκει καθε μερα

----------


## iliasthess

Σας ευχαριστώ πάααααρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τη βοήθεια που μου δίνετε !! Θα ναι πολύ άσχημο για μένα να χάσω τον πρώτο μου παπαγάλο τόσο νωρίς ... Βλέπω την κατάσταση από εδώ και πέρα και σας ενημερώνω.

----------


## iliasthess

Στην πρωινή απόπειρα να του δώσω φάρμακο τα πράγματα πήγαν σχετικά καλά και νομίζω ότι πήρε την ποσότητα φαρμάκου που χρειαζόταν αλλά τώρα το βράδυ ήταν πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Εγώ του έδινα με τη σύριγγα λίγο λίγο αλλά αυτός είτε έβγαζε απ τα ρουθούνια ή κουνιότανε και δεν το κατάπινε καλά. Ακινητοποιώ κάθε φορά το κεφάλι του με δείκτη-αντίχειρα αλλά τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα δύσκολα. Τη σύριγγα να τη βάζω κάπου πιο συγκεκριμένα (π.χ. πιο βαθιά από την είσοδο του ράμφους ) ; Εγώ απλά τον αφήνω να τη δαγκώσει και του δίνω το φάρμακο λίγο λίγο.

----------


## jk21

να θελει πιο βαθεια αλλα με κλιση οχι απευθειας προς τα μεσα και αποτομα γιατι μπορει το φαρμακο να γραφει την οπη προς το αναπνευστικο και την τραχεια .θελουμε να παει ηρεμα και ελαφρως πλαγιως στα εσωτερικο του στοματος , για να την κατεβασει ενστικτωδως απο την οδο της τροφης . αν δεν τα καταφερνεις ,σταζεις εξωτερικα λιγο λιγο απο τα ρουθουνια .ετσι το απορροφα μονο του και το οδηγει οπου πρεπει .μην ανησυχεις πηγαινει σωστα .τα ρουθουνια των πουλιων φερνουν τον αερα οχι πολυ πισω στο στομα ,οπως η μυτη των ανθρωπων

----------


## iliasthess

Μετά από 3 μέρες με bactrimel διαλυμένο στο νερό της ποτίστρας και 2 μέρες με σύριγγα στο στόμα δεν βλέπω καμιά αισθητή βελτίωση στς κουτσουλιές. Ο πράσινος δακτύλιος υγρού που έπρεπε να φύγει δεν φεύγει και φαίνονται αφού "στεγνώσει" η κουτσουλιά πάνω στο χαρτί. Μετά και την 3η μέρα με σύριγγα χωρίς βελτίωση ΤΙ ;;

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις με διαλυση στο νερο για να μην το στρεσσαρεις αλλο .δωσε αυτην που σου ειχα στειλει για διαλυση στην ποτιστρα και ελεγχεις αυριο ποσο νερο πινει στη διαρκεια της ημερα .μετα σταματας  και βλεπουμε τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι .(αν μπορεις και πριν σταματησεις ) .μενει 3-4 μερες χωρις τιποτε αλλο  (εκτος αν δειξει αποτομη αδιαθεσι ) και στην πορεια θα δουμε αν θα του δωσεις κατι αλλο που εχω στο νου μου ,αλλα αν δεν γινεται στο στομα ,τοτε στην ποτιστρα που ομως θα εχεις υπολογισει τις ενδιαμεσες μερες ποσο νερο πινει πανω κατω

----------


## iliasthess

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν στην ίδια ποτίστρα διαλύσω και bactrimel και ultra levure ; Και κάτι άλλο , αν έχει κάτι ο παπαγάλος δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει επιδεινωθεί σε τόσες (περίπου 5-6) μέρες ; Εγώ τον βλέπω να συμπεριφέρεται όπως πάντα και η όρεξή του είναι αρκετά καλή. Ο πράσινος δακτύλιος υγρών είναι πάντα παθολογικός ;

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ οχι τα συγκεκριμενα μπορεις να τα αναμιξεις .αλλα σημερα η αγωγη ετσι κι αλλιως τελειωνει .το ultra levure μπορεις να το δωσεις και τις επομενες μερες .για τον πρασινο δακτυλιο (ιχνη απο υγρες πρασινες κουτσουλιες ) μπορει να μην ειναι τιποτα (αν δω τις κουτσουλιες στον πατο αυτη τη στιγμη και ειναι απλα υδαρες αλλα σχηματισμενες και το πρασινο αν δεν ειναι ζουζουνι δεν ειναι παθολογικο )  ,μπορει να ειναι ασθενεια που σταδιακα θα δωσει εξωτερικη αλλαγη πχ μυκητες ,και μπορει απλα να ειναι ψιλοδιαρροια απο αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος .δεν δικαιολογειται ομως μετα απο τοσες μερες .περιμενω τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## iliasthess

Φωτογραφίες από τς χτεσινές κουτσουλιές του πτηνού (3η μέρα και τελευταία με αντιβίωση στο στόμα). Όπως βλέπετε και παρέλειψα να αναφέρω το πτηνό έχει έντονη πτερόρροια.Τι μπορώ να του δίνω για την περίοδο αυτή για να το βοηθήσω ; Πώς τις βλέπετε τις κουτσουλιές ; Πάντως εγώ δεν βλέπω καμιά βελτίωση ...
http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums/w395/iliasthess/

----------


## jk21

δωσε ειτε mutavit ειτε nekton s .αν δεν βρεις κοιτα για tabernil total .διαρροια δεν υπαρχει .τα κοπρανα ειναι οκ  .αλλα τα υγρα με προβληματιζουν .αστο λιγες μερες χωρις φαρμακα και βλεπουμε

----------


## jk21

ποσες μερες εχεις σημερα συμπληρωσει με το φαρμακο;

----------


## iliasthess

Τρεις στην ποτίστρα και τρεις στο στόμα.

----------


## iliasthess

Ψέματα χτες ήταν η 6η. Τώρα δεν του έχω βάλει τίποτα. Να διαλύσω στο νερό της ποτίστρας ή να το αφήσω τελείως ;

----------


## jk21

οχι αλλη αντιβωση .... προχωραμε και βλεπουμε

----------


## iliasthess

Χτεσινές (21/9) κουτσουλιές. Το πράσινο υγρό έγινε κάπως πιο κιτρινωπό.
http://s1073.photobucket.com/albums/w395/iliasthess/

----------


## jk21

το πουλι τρωει κανονικα; καμμια φορα σε πουλια που δεν πολυτρωνε και δεν ενεργουνται συχνα ,βγαινει αυτο το χρωμα .αλλιως δεν δικαιολογειται .αν συνεχισει να μην υπαρχει σαφης βελτιωση σε 2-3 μερες ,γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις nystamycin για candida μυκητες

----------


## iliasthess

Το πουλί κανονικότατα τρώει 1-2 φορές την ημέρα σποράκια. Δεν είναι θέμα όρεξης !

----------


## jk21

αν θες  πριν δοκιμασουμε αλλο φαρμακο ,θα ηθελα να δοκιμασεις να αφρατεψεις την αυγοτροφη του ή τυχον pellets που δινεις ή να διαλυσεις σε ποσοτητα 5% στο νερο του ,κεφιρ που θα βρεις σε σουπερ μαρκετ

*Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*ισως το στρες της αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος ,ισως αλλαγη στη διαιτα ,να εχουν φερει το προβλημα αυτο στην κουτσουλια του πουλιου .το κεφιρ σαν πολυποικιλο προβιοτικο σιγουρα θα βοηθησει .ακομα και σε περιπτωση ηπιας μυκητιασης γιατι οι γαλακτοβακιλλοι του δημιουργουν περιβαλλον οχι φιλικο για τους μυκητες candida albicans

----------


## iliasthess

Οκ του δίνω κεφίρ από αύριο και ενημερώνω για κουτσουλιές !

----------


## iliasthess

Πόσες μέρες να του δώσω κεφίρ ; Αύριο μπαίνω στην 5η μέρα. Για να πω την αλήθεια καμιά σημαντική βελτίωση δεν είδα στις κουτσουλιές , ακόμα τα υγρά πράσινα είναι απλά τώρα είναι πιο ανοιχτόχρωμα. Ο παπαγάλος δείχνει κινητικός και έχει την ίδια φυσιολογική όρεξη με πριν απλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πίνει περισσότερο νερό από παλιά. Φωτογραφίες από τις κουτσουλιές θα ανεβάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## jk21

εχεις εννοεις 5 μερες κεφιρ; αν ναι τοτε αρκει .να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες και τα λεμε

----------


## iliasthess

Καλημέρα ! Όλες αυτές τις μέρες οι κουτσουλιές δεν βελτιώθηκαν καθόλου και μάλιστα χτες παρατήρησα σε μια από τις κουτσουλιές ένα μισό σποράκι άπεπτο ! Είχα αμφιβολίες μήπως έπεσε από την τροφή αλλά τώρα το πρωί η κουτσουλιά είχε 4-5 ολόκληρα άπεπτα σποράκια ... Από παλιά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ο παπαγάλος πίνει και τρώει και περισσότερες φορές και περισσότερο γενικά. Φωτογραφίες ΤΩΡΑ δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω αλλά θα ψάξω άμεσα για φωρογραφική γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι το θέμα είναι σοβαρό. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάτι προς το παρόν ;; Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## jk21

> το πουλι τρωει κανονικα; καμμια φορα σε πουλια που δεν πολυτρωνε και δεν ενεργουνται συχνα ,βγαινει αυτο το χρωμα .αλλιως δεν δικαιολογειται .αν συνεχισει να μην υπαρχει σαφης βελτιωση σε 2-3 μερες ,γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις nystamycin για candida μυκητες


τα αχωνευτα σπορακια ειναι ενδειξη για μυκητες candida  (πιθανοτερο ) ,megabacteria (και αυτος μηκυτας ειναι πολυ πιο επικιδυνος αλλα και επιθετικος ...δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι τετοιο και για αλλους λογους που δεν υπαρχουν προς το παρον ) ,e coli (αλλα σε τοσες μερες θα το ειχε καθαρισει το πουλι ) .ξεκινας αμεσα nystamysin 

0.3 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο κατευθειαν στο στομα με συρριγγα του 1 ml .το παιρνεις απο φαρμακειο .για 10 μερες .δεν δινεις τιποτα που να εχει σχεση με ζαχαρη πχ ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή pellets .το κεφιρ το σταματας σε αυτη τη φαση

----------


## iliasthess

Ποιοί είναι οι άλλοι λόγοι που λες για megabacteria ; Ίσως αν μου πεις να σου πω και εγω αν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.

----------


## jk21

πχ αποτομη απωλεια βαρους σε ελαχιστες μερες  .οταν το megabacteria εκδηλωθει  (υποβοσκει και ενεργοποιειται σε αδυναμο οργανισμο για αυτο η καλη διατροφη ,το μηλοξυδο συχνα και η χορηγηση κεφιρ και αλλων προβιοτικων βοηθα ) δυσκολα περιοριζεται και τα πουλια καταληγουν συντομα

----------


## jk21

http://www.anbc.iinet.net.au/downloa...ria_update.pdf

http://www.petalk.com/megabacteria.html

http://www.upatsix.com/asc/artmegab.htm

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww54eiv.htm

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/yeast.html

http://www.petmd.com/bird/conditions...t#.UG1JppiZbKg


http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Con...=4&SourceID=62

----------


## iliasthess

Το μηλόξυδο πως το χρησιμοποιώ ;

----------


## sarpijk

Ηλια σκεφτηκες να το πας σε ενα γιατρο?

----------


## iliasthess

Να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτό ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα όταν είδα τα άπεπτα σποράκια. Λες να το πάω κατευθείαν σε γιατρό και να μη το ρισκάρω ;

----------


## mariakappa

το καλυτερο θα ηταν να βρεις γιατρο που να κανει εξεταση στον προλοβο αλλα βορρεια δεν υπαρχει κανενας.οποτε καλυτερα αρχισε αμεσα το νυσταμισιν που σου ειπε ο δημητρης.

----------


## sarpijk

Να πας για να δεις αν εχει καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα το πουλι.

----------


## iliasthess

Του άρχισα ήδη nystamysyn. Να μη δω πρώτα αν έχει αποτέλεσμα ;

----------


## mariakappa

οχι δεν μπορεις τωρα να κανεις εξετασεις.οταν τελειωσει η θεραπεια και δεν εχεις δει αποτελεσμα τοτε θα την πας αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου θα δεις αποτελεσματα απο αυριο κιολας.

----------


## iliasthess

Μακάρι βρε παιδιά !! Είναι ο πρώτος μου παπαγάλος και άρχισαν από νωρίς τα δύσκολα ... Τέλος πάντων ενημερώνω από αύριο για τις κουτσουλιές του ! Σας ευχαριστώ ΟΛΟΥΣ  !

----------


## iliasthess

Και κάτι άλλο ! Μπορέι κάποιος με εμπειρία να μου περίπου πως να βάζω τη σύριγγα στο στόμα του παπαγάλου γιατί φοβάμαι μη στείλω το φάρμακο στην τραχεία ;

----------


## jk21

Ηλια απο που εισαι; αν εχει εκει πτηνιατρο ,η προσφυγη σε αυτον εφοσον υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα και η διαθεση ειναι η καλυτερη λυση .για εξετασεις νομιζω μονο στις αντιβιωσεις υπαρχει θεμα αν εχουμε ηδη δωσει .δεν γνωριζω σιγουρα .αν ερθει σε επαφη με γιατρο να το ρωτησει .

να δινεις με συρριγγα του 1 ml για να πηγαινει σιγα σιγα το φαρμακο .οχι αποτομα .με κλιση πλαγιως ή προς το πανω μερος του ραμφους,οχι ισα προς τα μεσα .αν δεν μπορεις τοτε σταζεις σταδιακα στα ρουθουνια και παει μονο του με ενστικτωδη κινηση του πουλιου .αλλα λιγο λιγο μην χυθει εξωτερικα 

καποια στιγμη που θα δωσεις το φαρμακο ,αν σε αφηνει η γλωσσα του εξετασε αν στο βαθος του στοματος η επιφανεια ειναι ροζε ή εχει λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα

----------


## iliasthess

Όταν λες πρωί και απόγευma για πόσες περίπου ώρες διαφορά μιλάς ; Είναι άγριος ακόμα με αποτέλεσμα να χύνεται λίγο φάρμακο έξω και κάποιες φορές το βγάζει απ τα ρουθούνια γι αυτό και γω ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και πόσο καλά έχει πάει βάζω κάπως μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα στη σύριγγα για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα έχει πάρει τα 0,3 ml

----------


## jk21

το ιδανικο ειναι το 12αωρο πχ 8 πρωι 8 βραδυ ή κατι αντιστοιχο

αναλογα με ποσο βλεπεις να βγαζει υπολογισε το επιπλεον .το καλο με την νυστατινη ειναι οτι δεν απορροφαται απο το αιμα και φευγει τελικα με τις κουτσουλιες και δεν ειναι κρισιμο για αυτο το λογο το ανωτερο ποσο της ,αλλα οταν βεβαια μιλαμε για μικρες παρεκλισεις.δινε με συρριγγα του 1 ml .ειναι κρισιμο για να πηγαινει αργα και σταθερα στο στομα του και να μην χυνεται .οχι με μεγαλυτερη

----------


## iliasthess

Γεια σας , μετά από 10 μέρες χορήγηση Nystamysyn η οποία έληξε την Κυριακή δεν είδα ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ βελτίωση στις κουτσουλιές του παπαγάλου μου. Η κινητικότητα και η όρεξή του παραμένουν φυσιολογικές όπως παλιά , αλλά χτες διαπίστωσα στην αμάρα του ένα κόκκινο λεκέ οποίος δεν φαίνεται με απλή παρατήρηση ( το έπιασα και το είδα ανάποδα αφού παραμέρισα τα πούπουλα ). Είχε ζωηρό κόκκινο χρώμα σαν φρέσκο αίμα. Ο παπαγάλος ενεργείται κανονικά χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα. Προσπάθησα να καθαρίσω με βαμβάκι κάποια ελάχιστα υπολείμματα κοπράνων που είχαν μείνει και το πουλί έδειχνε μεγάλη ευαισθησία στο σημείο αυτό και υπεραντιδρούσε. Με τα χίλια ζόρια καθάρισα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα την αμάρα και με μπατονέτα έβαλα και λίγο λαδάκι γύρω γύρω. Φωτογραφίες της αμάρας δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω γιατί ο παπαγάλος είναι ακόμα εξαιρετικά άγριος. Για 1 μήνα περίπου οι κουτσουλιές του είναι όπως αυτές που ανεβάζω οι οποίες είναι χτεσινές μετά το απόγευμα και σημερινές. Συνοπτικά του έχω δώσει bactrimel για 6 μέρες και μετά από διακοπή 8 ημερών περίπου στις οποίες του έδινα κεφίρ χρησιμοποίησα nystamysyn για 10 ημέρες με τις προτεινόμενες από το jk21 δοσολογίες. Άλλη λύση δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει οπότε αύριο θα ψάξω πτηνίατρο για να κλείσω ραντεβού.


Οι κουτσουλιές σε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

αν ηξερα οτι οι παπαγαλοι μπορει να εχουν αιμοροιδες θα σου εδινα μια περιπτωση ,οπως πχ και για καποιον πολυποδα (καλοηθη ογκο ) στο εντερο .η χρυση bactrimel και νυσταμισιν αποκλειει περιπτωση μικροβιου ,κοκκιδιων και μυκητων .η χρηση κεφιρ περιπτωση κακης λειτουργιας του εντερου απο διασαλευση της καλης πανιδας του .η πιο ενδεδειγμενη λυση ειναι η προσφυγη σε γιατρο για καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας .η αντιβιωση εχει περασει καιρος που εχει δοθει και ισως μπορει να γινει ,αφου νομιζω δεν επηρεαζεται απο το αντιμυκητισιακο που δοθηκε πιο προσφατα .μαλιστα μικροσκοπικη εξεταση μπορει να γινει .δεν αποκλειω τα σκουληκια (αν πριν ερθει στα χερια σου ηταν σε περιβαλλον ανθιυγεινο σε κλουβια που ειχαν μπει και αγριοπουλια )  ή τυχον παρασιτο (τριχομοναδα ή giardia αλλα με λιγες μονο πιθανοτητες )

----------


## Ρία

γιατί δεν γίνεται να έχουν τα πουλιά αιμορροΐδες;; εφόσον το πουλάκι είχε δυσκοιλιότητα, θεωρώ ότι παίζει αυτη η περίπτωση!

----------


## Ρία

Ηλία τι γίνεται με το πουλάκι;;;;;

----------

